

Ad Networks: The New Pyramid Scheme - rglovejoy
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/04/ad-networks-new-pyramid-scheme.html

======
pchristensen
"no matter how you slice it, there are just not enough advertisers to support
all the stuff that we are putting on the web right now"

~~~
mixmax
Quote of the week.

------
fleaflicker
This isn't true. Adsense and Federated Media kept me very profitable. I don't
know a thing about ad sales. The ad networks allowed me to focus on pure
development.

